# Sticky  What Is Breeding Condition?



## CuteLittleBirdies

* 
What Is Breeding Condition?

Breeding condition is a change in a birds body to prepare for reproducing. 
When your budgies they are in breeding condition they are primed and ready to raise their chicks, they are at peak fertility, and have the optimal hormone levels to carry out raising a family from start to finish. 
These hormone levels are ideal for egg development and fertilization, as well as parenting drives for raising the resulting chicks to be healthy confidant adults.

This article will help you to know why breeding condition is important, how you can tell when your pair is out, coming in, and in condition, and how you can encourage them to come into condition! Just click on the link below 

What Is Breeding Condition? 

*


----------

